# More JMC Timber Brags



## JMC (Apr 9, 2012)

These Timbers are Eastern White Pine (sorry Roy, but I won't bring em to your shop). I have just completed this job last week. One of my more interesting projects.
First room is the Great Hall 29' span.
[attachment=4040]
[attachment=4041]
Next is the Master Bedroom 16' span.
[attachment=4043]
[attachment=4044]
Next is Corbel for both rooms 10" thick 12" deepest 24" tall.
[attachment=4042]
Thanks for looking.


----------



## JMC (Apr 9, 2012)

Joe Rebuild said:


> WOW that is nice work man. Are they spliced at the metal brackets or do you have trees that grow like that:rofl2::rofl2:


For the great hall each curved peice came from a 10"x25"x12' Timber. Beleive me it wasn't easy getting 16 of them to complete four full trsses.


----------



## Mike1950 (Apr 9, 2012)

Very nice work Jim.


----------



## JMC (Apr 9, 2012)

Mike1950 said:


> Very nice work Jim.


Thanks Mike


----------



## Daren (Apr 9, 2012)

Super cool. 

.


----------



## DKMD (Apr 9, 2012)

Beautiful work! Looks like an amazing home!


----------



## CodyS (Apr 10, 2012)

Sick! Some amazing work there for sure!


----------



## LoneStar (Apr 10, 2012)

Beautiful work ! Thanks for the pics


----------



## cabomhn (Apr 10, 2012)

That looks great. I would bet even Roy could find some beauty in that!


----------



## jiju1943 (Apr 14, 2012)

JMC said:


> Joe Rebuild said:
> 
> 
> > WOW that is nice work man. Are they spliced at the metal brackets or do you have trees that grow like that:rofl2::rofl2:
> ...



James, that looks just like a friend of mine's house who lives outside Macon or Oakland named Massey, have you done any work over in that area?

Jim


----------



## davidgiul (Apr 14, 2012)

Nice work. Did you do the calcs for the trusses?
We know that the cat is somewhere drooling over all that purty pine.
Dave


----------



## JMC (Apr 14, 2012)

jiju1943 said:


> JMC said:
> 
> 
> > Joe Rebuild said:
> ...


Hey Jim glad to see you made it here. I know a Massey in Oakland, a used car dealer but have not done any work for any of them. This house is actually on Shea road in Collierville.


----------



## JMC (Apr 14, 2012)

davidgiul said:


> Nice work. Did you do the calcs for the trusses?
> We know that the cat is somewhere drooling over all that purty pine.
> Dave


Not my design but I did insist on having a Engineer to approve it.


----------



## jiju1943 (Apr 14, 2012)

James, I don't remember what street he lived on, that does look great.

Thanks I appreciate the welcome, I wish I had found this place sooner.


----------

